# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  quadrifilar coil

## Spark

αυτο ειναι ενα πηνίο που εφτιαξα για να συλλέγει την μαγνητική ενέργεια που εκπέμπει πηνίο Τεσλα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64177 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64176

το τετραπλό πηνίο quadrifilar ειναι διπλό bifilar coil εφευρεση του Νικολα Τεσλα το 1894

το τετραπλό πηνίο έκανα με 2 καλώδια για ηχεία διαφορετικου χρώματος, χώρισα τα 4 καλώδια και τα ενωσα με βαση αυτη την διάταξη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64178
και οταν κανει συλλογή ενέργειας απο το πηνίο Τεσλα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64179

η χρηση του φαινεται στο βιντεο. ανάλογα με το υψος που βρισκεται στο πηνίο Τεσλα αυξανεται η τάση. στην κορυφη συλλεγει 170-180 DC Volts με τετραπλό ρευμα!
οταν το τοποθετώ πιο χαμηλα η ταση μειωνεται. ξεκινα να συλλέγει απο 70 volts επανω στον δισκο.
ο σπινθηρισμός της κορυφης του πηνιου Τεσλα βρισκεται μέσα στο quadrifilar,
εκει διαπίστωσα αυξηση της θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## Spark

το πειραματικό μοντέλο μου που καταναλώνει μόνο 18W ειναι κατάλληλο για δοκιμές και μετρήσεις.

o Jorge Rebolledo ισχυρίζεται πως με quadrifilar πηνίο εχει  *input=output*  και το αποδεικνύει...

----------

